# The time has come



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I am shocked by all the sexual allegations going around. To date there over 45 people from many parts of the business and political world being called out for their irresponsible behavior.

I knew it would only be a matter of time before the restaurant world would be joining the list.

Two Chefs at present are being called out for their sexist behavior in the kitchen, and the wound has now been opened.

Sexual harassment has been going on the in the kitchen for a long long time. 

Time will tell now who will come out of the nicks and crannies of kitchens all over the world to call out these abusers.

If you are a career Chef from years past as I am, you recall instances in and around the kitchen yourself. 
Wow.........


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Sexual harassment and misogyny in the kitchen? Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## intheweeds68 (Nov 30, 2017)

Incoming!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

https://cheftalk.com/search/552444/?q=sexual&o=date


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not sure why anyone would be shocked to see this happening. I'm happy to see people speaking up and not being put in a degrading position for doing so. At one time if they spoke up they got fired. They were told to play the game, just put up with it, he's only kidding, don't take him serious, you know how he could be. Those days are over, a persons safety and respect in the workplace is a right not something that is earned by giving favors. This has been going on in Hollywood for decades. The people with power use it for everything they could.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

One of my favorite food shows, an American version of The Great British Baking Show was just cancelled because of allegations against a chef from Jean-Georges who was to replace Merry Berry. 

I'm glad this stuff is being called out, yet, I don't want to see an assumption of guilt without the facts. 

I also think we forget about the culture when making accusations from 30 years ago. Back in the 70s and 80s, threesomes and foursomes were considered fashionable in many circles. 

Finally, I'm grateful I'm not a guy trying to meet a gal in this climate!

(No worries chefbillyb, unfortunately people will always find ways to exploit others.)


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I love cheftalk and enjoy reading and participating in the discussions. In the spirit of this thread maybe the administration could review the advertising sponsorship in the spirit of objectification and degradation of women


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I don’t mind advertising at all and as a business owner I do it myself. However s the father of daughters, husband of a wife and son of a mother it does bore the hell out of me with this style of advertising. 

David


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@lagom thank you for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@lagom we made adjustments to resolve this I am no longer seeing these ads can you please let me know if you see any more?


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you Nicko. Understandable with the amount of garbage on the internet it can be a battle filtering it out. I’ll certainly let you know if it surfaces again. 

David


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

more about the issue. this is a link to an Eater article that talks about Mario Batali and his restaurant groups adventure. I continues to amaze me the folks accursed, i mean accused of sexual misconduct. the military started cracking down in the late 1980's and I was told one strike and you are out, no pension, no lifetime health care plus loss of rank plus fines plus possibility of a vacation at a Federal Prison like Atlanta or Leavenworth. but beyond the big hammer, which has taken down generals and admirals, was also ideas on how to look at your co-workers. if your co-worker was your brother or sister, would it be ok to pinch their butt or make sexual remarks? if your mom could listen, would she be upset or embarassed by what you just said? to try and spin with "That is how all kitchens are." or "It is different in a kitchen" is like saying that is how all ships are or factories are or offices are. 
https://ny.eater.com/2017/12/22/16809430/batali-bastianich-misconduct-restaurant-culture


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree it's high time this shit stopped. Way past high time actually. It's gotta be 2017 in the kitchen, not 1717. We'll never be respected as a profession until we're respectable.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I always had solid respectful relationships with the BOH ....it was usually the F&B directors who pissed me off with their comments and actions.
There was one ass who called me to a meeting at a hotel restaurant and when I was escorted to the table there was nary a soul to be seen.
Just a key card to a room....
Back in the day we had to just pretend things like that didn't happen.
Learned to just let it roll off my back and I am kinda greatful for the "training".

mimi


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

When I was in college I had a part time job at a discount store and one of the managers made me feel very uncomfortable with the way he looked at me and the comments he would make when he knew I could hear. I told the other manager and he made a point to schedule me for times when the other one was off. It was fine for a while but as I kept refusing to pick up extra shifts with the other manger (who was the senior of the two) I was told that things were not working out and I could come in and pick up my final pay. I wasn't upset about it, especially since the next day I was offered a job at the agency I was doing my field placement from college with.


----------

